# SVR 2000 Restore Hangs at 154 of 816 Megabytes



## laxdef69 (Oct 7, 2005)

I have tried two different images to restore my SVR 2000.

My PC consists of a single physical HD running XP Pro, primary IDE Master It has several partitions, only one of which is FAT32.

The Tivo drive is a Western Digital 160 GB, Primary IDE, jumpered to Slave

The target (Tivo) drive shows up in the bios properly, and shows up in Partition Magic as unallocated, but not in Windows Explorer.

The partition check in Linux shows:

hdi:hdi1 hdi2 < hdi5 hdi6 hdi7 > (Since the FAT32 is the last partition in Partition Magic, I assumed hdi7 contains the image)

hdj: unknown partition table (assuming that since it is unallocated in Partition Magic, it shows up as unknown...should the drive be formatted as FAT32?)

I copied the image from CD to the FAT32 partition on the Master Drive, and using MFS tools entered the following commands.

mkdir /mnt/dos <enter>
mount /dev/hdi7 /mnt/dos <enter>
mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /mnt/dos/svr2000_30.bak /dev/hdj <enter>

then the screen showed the following:

Starting restore
Uncompressed backup size: 816 megabytes

It then counted up until it hung at

Restoring 154 of 816 megabytes (18.98%0 (87.75%compression)

It has shown 154 of 816 megabytes for about 30 minutes.

The target (Tivo) drive is spinning, and the HD indicator light on my PC is lit but nothing is happening....

Am I just being too impatient? My understanding is that a complete re-imaging only takes like 5 minutes...

Any help to this newbie would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thank you very much in advance!

EDITED....Now has hung for 2.5 hours.

TY


----------



## laxdef69 (Oct 7, 2005)

OK, I got the restore done by referencing the CD Drive with the image on it, not by copying it to the fat32 partition.

I did the copy kernel command, it said all was ok...

Changed the jumpers to Master, and reinstalled in the Tivo...now it hangs on the "Just a few more seconds screen"

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------

